

The Boeing Dreamliner that we were supposed to have - anigbrowl
http://www.businessweek.com/lifestyle/travelers_check/archives/2011/10/boeings_future_circa_june_2001.html

======
anigbrowl
The specifications paper includes all kinds of interesting stuff:
<http://www.mh-aerotools.de/company/paper_7/astec_2002.htm>

